# 01967 and 01968



## Kel5030 (Mar 3, 2016)

If an OB patient had an epidural on one day and then the next day they ended up having a C-section, how are you coding it?   Are  you putting them on the same date of service since the 01968 is an add on code or can you have the 01967 on the day it was given and then use 01968 on the next day?  Thanks


----------



## AudreyS (Mar 10, 2016)

*Asikora*

I code 01967 for the epidural and 01968 on a separate card for failure to progress if an emergency c-sec is done. I have to code 59514 for Independent Health and 59515 for Blue Cross& Blue Shield. If there is only 1 card and it is an emergency C-sec I have to use 01961, same as for a planned C-sec. Or the 59514, 59515 as per Insurance co. If they happened on separate dates I use the different dates. They have to be billed on the same day, though.


----------



## djt123 (Mar 16, 2016)

*tilq1382*

If the C-section falls on the next day we have always billed them with the separate dates of service (but on same claim) as well but the company I work for recently installed a new edit system and this is drawing an error stating that 01968 must be billed with the primary procedure.  Does anyone know where I can find documentation that states if they should be billed with the date range or just the beginning dos?  Any guidance is truly appreciated.


----------

